# Cold



## gingerbee (Jul 22, 2006)

*Good for warm bees*

Glad to hear your bees are wintering well; sounds like it is worth the effort on the shed. Best of luck as winter progresses.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

dont you live in CANADA?


----------



## Superdog (Apr 22, 2008)

Thats global warming .... don't cha know:lookout:


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh boy, It's so stinking cold here too. Not alot of snow, not like you have Ian, but the brutal cold. I'm worried the bees might not make it if it does not let up. But then again I worry over anything and everything.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

We just got though two snow storms this week. It is the 7th of Jan and already we are 20% over the norm for snowfall..which will be good in the spring but right now it's getting old. Had sub zero temps most of the week except during the day when it got to a balmy 9. Supposed to get in the 20's and maybe 30's next week...wow...summer come early.  I find that if the sun is shinning and it is above 35 my home kept bees are out and flying around...good old tough carnis!!


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

YIKES!!

I live in the balmy south and the weather forecast for next week looks downright scary. You folks better throw another log on the fire
I hope they're wrong

Dave


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

yesterday 60 degrees and sunny. looks like more of the same today.

it is kind of boring not having to dodge the frost bite.


----------



## mudlake (Nov 26, 2007)

We got almost a foot of snow last night, snowing so hard right now I can't see the headlites on my truck running in the driveway. Another day in heaven? We have only had about 5 feet this year so far. Tony


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I am sooooo ready for Spring. Cold here today as well..daytime temps in low 30's but overnight temps hovering around zero...but...I feel nice an warm compared to you boys up north, so i'll quit whining now.


----------



## redbee (Dec 29, 2005)

I was going to tell you it was 78* today and will be a cold 50*tonight here in East Texas but I won't.You have to be like the geese head south!!!


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>Not alot of snow, not like you have Ian

Ya, we have a good two feet of snow already!
Going to be a wet spring, we had a wet fall,

Well, I guess wet is better than dry. I hear of alot of places in the food producing world that would like this moisture


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Hubby is still hauling hay. Says there is 2 feet on the fields and about 14" in the sheltered bee yards. We had so much water as well. Unclear how much snow will cause over land flooding. I guess it all depends on how much moisture in the ground evaporates from freezing.


tired of the dang wind chill as well


----------



## bees1st (May 2, 2006)

*-2 degrees*

it was 2 below here the other nite, had left some honey in the truck, does this make it two-below -honey?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>Hubby is still hauling hay. Says there is 2 feet on the fields

that makes the job hard,


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

bees1st said:


> two-below -honey?


You mean tubelo honey?


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey I want to thank all you folks that are basking in the warm parts of the North American continent for rubbing our noses in how warm and cozy you all are.  But I still wouldn’t want to live anywhere else but in the frozen sun set coast of Michigan. Even though I read that we set a snowfall record in 2008. And so far it’s been one winter storm after another. On a good note between snow storms I got a chance to check on how many dead hives I have and the results are good less than 5%. If I come threw the winter of 2009 as well as I did 2008 I will be a happy camper.


----------

